# colonoscopy descending colon



## nyyankees (May 8, 2012)

anyone know ICD-10 PCS code for the above?


----------



## nsteinhauser (May 9, 2012)

How about 0DJM8ZZ?


----------



## nyyankees (May 9, 2012)

nsteinhauser said:


> How about 0DJM8ZZ?



I got 0DJD8ZZ - am I missing descending colon portion?? I wonder..?


----------



## nsteinhauser (May 9, 2012)

body part: descending colon (M)

There isn't a "D" on my list for body part character...maybe I dont' have a complete list?


----------



## nyyankees (May 9, 2012)

nsteinhauser said:


> body part: descending colon (M)
> 
> There isn't a "D" on my list for body part character...maybe I dont' have a complete list?



Let me look


----------

